# Rocket R60V depth without the drip tray



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Wonder if anyone would be kind enough to measure the depth of the R60 main body without the drip tray please.

I'm trying to see if it will fit in my kitchen but I would like to push it against a wall which gives a clearance of 33.5cm for the steam arm from the back of the machine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I can do when I'm home later


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks Scott


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

@Phobic If you remove the drip tray, from the back of the body to the front of the chassis, is just over 42cm; removing the drip tray only saves 3-4cm


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

ok thanks Scott, that's a big help, very kind of you.


----------



## Oneds (Jun 4, 2015)

So the dimensions given on:

https://machina-coffee.com/products/rocket-r60v-dual-boiler-pressure-profiling

Depth = 31cm

Is this completely incorrect?


----------

